# motocross



## DPHS (Jan 21, 2014)

and an old one with my old logo 






hope you like them


----------



## Braineack (Jan 21, 2014)

great set.


----------



## Rags (Jan 21, 2014)

Nicely done... :thumbup:

Rags


----------



## leeroix (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah. Nice. Did you add a vignette to some of these?


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2014)

Good shots, but I'm not appreciating the vignettes.
For me, me the vignettes are over done.

A somewhat longerr shutter speed and panning will blur the wheel spokes and tires, adding to the sense of speed and motion.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 21, 2014)

I like them, but agree that the vignetting is far too heavy handed. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## DPHS (Jan 21, 2014)

i have some panning shots aswell with no vignette


----------



## DBA (Jan 21, 2014)

DPHS said:


> hope you like them


Not bad, one thing I'd suggest is on the ground shots get yourself lower. Basically have the riders head just above eye/camera level (whenever possible). #4 is a good example of this.


KmH said:


> Good shots, but I'm not appreciating the vignettes.
> For me, me the vignettes are over done.
> 
> A somewhat longerr shutter speed and panning will blur the wheel spokes and tires, adding to the sense of speed and motion.


Yeah I'd agree on the vignetting being over the top, however the panning shots (in our sport) are best served in moderation. And if you do pan, take it to the extreme (1/60-1/200) as just blurring the wheels looks amateurish (again only in our sport).


----------



## DPHS (Jan 21, 2014)

DBA said:


> DPHS said:
> 
> 
> > hope you like them
> ...



last ones i posted are 1/200 freehand..what do you think about this? no vignette


----------



## ronlane (Jan 21, 2014)

I think he is way up that berm and letting the rooster tail fly. I like it.


----------



## DBA (Jan 21, 2014)

DPHS said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > DPHS said:
> ...


Do you have some vignetting option turned on in your camera or something because that photo has a lot.


----------



## DPHS (Jan 21, 2014)

playing around with some rendering filters..you still think it's too much?

this is completley unedited,you think it's better if i leave them unedited?


----------



## leeroix (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, that much vignette makes it look muddy... no pun intended.


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2014)

DPHS said:


> this is completley unedited,you think it's better if i leave them unedited?


No. But edit in a way that doesn't steal attention forom your intended main subject, which is what the heavy vignettes were doing.

This one needs to be cropped.

I cropped some off the top and the left using the Photoshop CC Crop tool and it's Rule Of Thirds guide, and in Photoshop CC Camera Raw I boosted the mid-tone contrast (Clarity +50) a bit and added some Vibrance (+20). I also added a narrow black border using CC's Image > Canvas Size.


----------



## DPHS (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks alot.. i will be shooting some more dirtscooters today hopefully we can get some sun  out here ...


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 22, 2014)

What lenses are you using? Nice shots btw.


----------



## JClishe (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice set.

I agree with everyone else on the vignette, definitely suggest scaling it back and preferably eliminating the vignette's altogether.

I'm also with DBA on the panning, only do that in moderation, meaning don't do it very often. Motocross is typically shot with very fast shutter speeds so the rider, bike, and roost are all sharp. Bonus points if you're able to get the riders eye's and they're visibly sharp as well. Go look at the works of well known motocross photographers like Simon Cudby and Steve Bruhn (godspeed) and you'll rarely ever see any panned shots, they're all shot with fast shutter speeds and everything in the image is sharp as a tack.


----------



## DBA (Jan 22, 2014)

DPHS said:


> thanks alot.. i will be shooting some more dirtscooters today hopefully we can get some sun  out here ...


I actually prefer a slight overcast, direct sunlight tends to make everything harsh. Not to mention blow out the helmets and front fenders while leaving the riders chest in shadows. You'd made a comment about mine being full of color, make the light work to your advantage.


JClishe said:


> Nice set.
> 
> I agree with everyone else on the vignette, definitely suggest scaling it back and preferably eliminating the vignette's altogether.
> 
> I'm also with DBA on the panning, only do that in moderation, meaning don't do it very often. Motocross is typically shot with very fast shutter speeds so the rider, bike, and roost are all sharp. Bonus points if you're able to get the riders eye's and they're visibly sharp as well. Go look at the works of well known motocross photographers like Simon Cudby and Steve Bruhn (godspeed) and you'll rarely ever see any panned shots, they're all shot with fast shutter speeds and everything in the image is sharp as a tack.


Yeah I'm usually at 1/1250 - 1/1600 while shooting outdoors. Indoors can be a challenge to keep sharp though, especially at Arenacross and their crappy lighting. The Arenacross event last weekend was especially bad (old venue), 1/500 and ISO 2000 barely got you by.


----------



## DPHS (Jan 22, 2014)

tried somthing different today  more to come later


----------



## JClishe (Jan 22, 2014)

DPHS said:


> tried somthing different today  more to come later



Awesome image! I probably would have cropped a little wider to get more of the bike in, especially if you can get his left leg in the frame to show him sticking it out in front of the bike, but this is a great example of why fast shutter speeds are preferred with motocross. Intensity in the eyes, roost frozen mid air in the background, and the detailed mud and dirt all over the rider and bike. This image tells a story, it's great.


----------



## DPHS (Jan 23, 2014)

actually i didnt crop that image it was on purpose  you can check out some other shots of yesterday here fi you want 






https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1073741854.273657049418035&type=3&uploaded=13


----------



## Aakajx (Jan 23, 2014)

What lenses do you use?


----------



## DPHS (Jan 23, 2014)

canon 70-300 is usm  f 4-5.6


























a bw shot


----------



## DPHS (Feb 13, 2014)

had a chance to try out the fisheye anda the 50 f 1.8 yesterday


----------



## DBA (Feb 13, 2014)

DPHS said:


> canon 70-300 is usm  f 4-5.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great use of the light! You can have a lot of fun early morning/late evening when the track isn't fully lit.


DPHS said:


> had a chance to try out the fisheye anda the 50 f 1.8 yesterday


I can't remember, do you have an off camera flash? If you don't I'd suggest getting one once funds permit as you can get some cool shots with it. For example take that last photo above, drop the overall exposure a tad so that the area around the sun isn't completely blown out (or wait until it's just below the horizon). Then either have a buddy hold your flash or put it on a tripod and get a little fill flash on the rider.


----------



## Rags (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice stuff... good variety

Rags


----------



## DPHS (Feb 13, 2014)

nope i don't have an off camera flash  ATM


had some good lighting yesterday too


----------



## DPHS (Feb 26, 2014)

what do you think about these 3? i dont really know if these pics are sharp enough :S


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## DPHS (Mar 11, 2014)

just boughtthe flash trigger  online...

while waiting for it to arrive......  i took my last 2 shots from the CF card


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography (Mar 13, 2014)

Excellent set with a variety of angles and techniques!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## xFireSoul (Mar 13, 2014)

Very inspiring! Well done!


----------



## g4ptek (Mar 15, 2014)

DPHS said:


> i have some panning shots aswell with no vignette


I like this moment, awesome capture


----------



## DPHS (Mar 30, 2014)

these are today's shots




























































































or you can check them on my flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyphoto956/


----------



## Rags (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done... Good lighting for the day

Rags


----------



## DBA (Apr 1, 2014)

DPHS said:


> these are today's shots
> 
> or you can check them on my flickr
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyphoto956/


Here are my favorite shots.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyphoto956/13519062533/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyphoto956/13519223824/

That kid has a sick style, which always makes your job so much more fun. BTW I see he has a GoPro mount, have any videos of him riding?


----------



## DPHS (Apr 2, 2014)

thats the future world gp rider brian hsu..so much talent

i made a video with my canon sunday 
here it is


----------



## DBA (Apr 2, 2014)

DPHS said:


> thats the future world gp rider brian hsu..so much talent
> 
> i made a video with my canon sunday
> here it is


Yeah I ended up finding him, has a lot of potential. :thumbup:


----------



## DPHS (Apr 7, 2014)

keeping it fresh


----------



## DPHS (May 7, 2014)

bringing this back 









































if anyone s interested you can see them in full res here

www.flickr.com/Dannyphoto956


----------



## Civchic (May 7, 2014)

I want to go to a motocross track just so I can try to take pictures like these!  It looks like a ton of fun and a huge challenge.  The one up high on the bank with the rooster tail of dirt is my favourite.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 8, 2014)

Sure Ron, sure, whatever you say! lol I've done mostly hockey, don't have motocross in my area. 

Very nice series, good timing and framing. With vignetting I usually think if you need to fill space/the corners with darkness, do you really need that extra space in the photo?


----------



## DPHS (May 12, 2014)

thats the lens vignetting actually i stopped adding it awhile ago


----------

